# About Time



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

Spring is finally here where we live. Peepers are out. Potatoes are getting planted and the turkeys are gobbling up a storm. Our season opens April 11th. Can't wait to get after em


----------



## Oomingmak (Feb 26, 2015)

Sounds like fun. I always miss the turkey season here as our spring bear season is at the same time as the turkey season and I am always guiding bear hunters. What type of gobblers do you have around home, Eastern?


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

HardCider said:


> Spring is finally here where we live. Peepers are out. Potatoes are getting planted and the turkeys are gobbling up a storm. Our season opens April 11th. Can't wait to get after em


We have a tom that makes a circuit through almost daily, kind of a pet, but may still end up in a freezer. They're characters, slam a car door and they gobble, I make hen sounds and they gobble and display. He had a hen with him yesterday, so I guess he works his charm.


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

Oomingmak said:


> Sounds like fun. I always miss the turkey season here as our spring bear season is at the same time as the turkey season and I am always guiding bear hunters. What type of gobblers do you have around home, Eastern?


Hey Oomingmak, 
yes everything we have are easterns. We don't have a spring bear, just a fall season on those.


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

Viking said:


> We have a tom that makes a circuit through almost daily, kind of a pet, but may still end up in a freezer. They're characters, slam a car door and they gobble, I make hen sounds and they gobble and display. He had a hen with him yesterday, so I guess he works his charm.


I just love the sound of a fired up gobbler. I can't even recall all the different sounds I have heard that make them shock gobble. Anything loud or shrill gets em going


----------



## exsheeple (Mar 27, 2011)

Our 1st season started this morning...I am happy to say there will be one less turkey gobbling tomorrow morning.


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

Way to go. I went this morning expecting to hear a ton of gobbling. All I heard for the first few hours were geese and crows. I knew the toms are all henned up right now, in fact the winter flocks have not even broken up yet.

I set up between the roosting area and the field where I have been watching 5 hens and 3 longbeards. Sure enough they made their way through. Hens were yelping but no toms gobbling. I called to the hens and the 3 big boys were bringing up the rear. 

I'd like to tell you I closed the deal with a bird over the shoulder but I ended up calling a hen right in my lap and she made me out and spooked. I was looking at a silently strutting big gobbler over my gun barrel but he was just a tiny bit out of range for me. A few more seconds and he would have been dinner.


----------



## gam46 (Jan 24, 2011)

We had the delightful pleasure of watching a couple of hens eat their way across our front yard two days ago. Don't know about season for them.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

I almost got one with my truck today, does that count? lol

It's how I got my last deer....


----------

